# Moving to USA - Renting



## sheasjem (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi,

I am moving in the next couple of months to California, USA from Australia. I want to know if it is easy to start a rental agreement/contract in CA? In Australia you have to show proof of identity and salary, previous agents reviews etc. I have all this but I was wondering if there is anything else they need and if anyone has had difficulty because they weren't American. 

Cheers
Jem


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Be prepared for one to three months deposit.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you have an SSN?


----------



## sheasjem (Jan 30, 2014)

belgarath said:


> Do you have an SSN?


Yes, I get one with my visa.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Non-US history will be mostly irrelevant. They will do a credit score check on your SSN and, if they dont like what they see they will ask for a huge deposit. Same for utility and phone companies. 

Good luck!


----------



## sheasjem (Jan 30, 2014)

belgarath said:


> Non-US history will be mostly irrelevant. They will do a credit score check on your SSN and, if they dont like what they see they will ask for a huge deposit. Same for utility and phone companies.
> 
> Good luck!


Ahh bummer, okay, thanks for the info.


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

You won't need a huge deposit for a phone. I brought my own phone from the UK and went to AT&T where they gave a sim card that I added credit to online. After a short time I signed up for a normal contract.

I rented an apartment with no job but savings. I gave references from previous rented property back in the old country and that was sufficient. I only paid one months rent in advance. If you can prove that paying the rent is not an issue then you should be fine although having a job will make it easier.

Also, I got all of my utilities without any hassle or extra deposits.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Kevlegs, you got lucky but usually US institutions dont care about a new immigrants history. Any new immigrant should be prepared for deposits.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What really helps is if you have a job and a bank account.

With a letter from your employer confirming your job and a bank account, most lenders are better prepared to just charge the month's deposit together with security deposit.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Kevlegs said:


> I rented an apartment with no job but savings. I gave references from previous rented property back in the old country and that was sufficient. I only paid one months rent in advance. If you can prove that paying the rent is not an issue then you should be fine although having a job will make it easier.
> 
> Also, I got all of my utilities without any hassle or extra deposits.


This was my experience too, wasn't too much of an issue.


----------



## sheasjem (Jan 30, 2014)

*phewww!*



cheeser said:


> This was my experience too, wasn't too much of an issue.


Thank you both! Yes, I will have a job, savings and a bank account!


----------

